# Poll: Which Model Do You Own?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thought it might be interesting to see how many different model Bolens tractors are owned by members
2 Wheel
Ride a Matic
Tube Frame
Large Frame
QS-QT Series
XL Series
ST Suburban Series
5000 Eliminator Series
Duratrac
Estate Keeper


----------

